# .260



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Any opinions on the .260 Remington?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Pin point accuracy.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My pet caliber. I think it's one of the best all around calibers out there. You can load bullets ranging from 85gr. up to 155gr. It has a high sectional desity and ballistic coeficent. In my view it's a light recoil fun round to shoot.

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've been shooting a 7mm-08 for many years. Outstanding accuracy with every bullet I've tried. Very similar to the .260. I don't think it's possible to go wrong with any cartridge based on the .308 case. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like one of them hard to find rounds, I mean winchester or remington did not have the .260 listed for ammo they make.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Something is screwy there the 260 is a Remington chambering. I have not owned one, but witness my son pull of some nice shots with his. He is selling his 260 Browning now to have a custom rifle built on his Remington pistol action, with a Pacnor barrel.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Bore.224

Take a look again. This one by Remington shoots well for me.

http://www.remington.com/ammo/centerfir ... ccutip.htm

I have about a half dozen different factory round at home, but most my reloads shoot much better.


----------

